# 2006 Specialized Allez Triple



## prideofphilly (Jul 18, 2009)

What is the maximum I should pay for a 2006 model of this bike that I found on ebay? The owner claims that the bike is in mint condition and from the several pictures provided, I would agree. The seller also states the 1500 miles have been put on this bike. So, how much should I pay?


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I am getting a brand new 2009 Triple and it is listed at $800 but I will get it for less at my shop just for an idea. How much is it going for right now?


----------



## prideofphilly (Jul 18, 2009)

It's so far at $400 with 3 days left. I would say it ends at maybe $500 to $600. I don't know, though. I just wanted to get an idea where I should put my maximum at.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

prideofphilly said:


> It's so far at $400 with 3 days left. I would say it ends at maybe $500 to $600. I don't know, though. I just wanted to get an idea where I should put my maximum at.


Do you know what frame size you need? If so, is this bike it?


----------



## prideofphilly (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes. I am a 54 cm. I have test ridden several bike brands (including a newer Specialized Allez Triple) and determined a 54 is what I need. This bike is also a 54.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure how much I would pay. I like the idea of having a frame warranty which is not transferable when you buy used. But I am a heavy weight so perhaps that is not something you would worry about.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Considering you can probably get an '09 for around $775 discounted, IMO $500 would be a fair price *if *it were in the condition you say and with 1,500 miles on it. As Nubster mentions you lose the warranty, so bear that in mind.

For about $275 more you get the warranty and fit assistance (along with after the purchase services) when buying new from a bike shop.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah like four or five hundred. maybe six

i dunno, tho, sight unseen, u never know where problems might be lurking. i thought about buying used fpr a minute then thought, "why bother?" sure new is more expensive, but not THAT much more, plus the opportunity cost, i.e. how much the benefits of the new actually cost in comparison to the used, is kinda huge. 

with new u get a shop, mechanic, warranty, some free intial repairs, usually the manufacturer's latest technology, the wow factor, choice of makes and models, etc etc. imo your time is better spent researching new options for a little more cash than it is trolling ebay.


----------

